# Reifen eiern, ist das normal?



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

hi, sagt mal ist das bei euch auch so das teilweise die Reifen eiern, ja genau die Reifen nicht die Felgen, woran liegt das und kann man da was machen?  

ich hab das problem bei locker 90% der Reifen, teilweise sind das auch nagelneue so das man ausschliessen kann das die Reifen beschädigt sind.


----------



## Son (28. August 2006)

Reifen neu Aufziehen und evtl. diese Paste verwenden (wie heißt das schon wieder??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. August 2006)

Dein Reifen sitzt nicht auf der Felge. Bei halber Luft rundherum Reifenwulst eindrücken wenn er vorher nicht richtig saß gibt es ein knackendes Geräusch. Ansonsten Schwalbe Montagezeug verwenden dann flutscht der Reifen noch besser. Von Seifenwasser würde ich abraten der wird sehr langsam trocken und der Refen kann sich selbständig machen. 

Gute Reifen eiern eigentlich nicht bei vernünftiger Montage. bei nem 8 Euro Kenda kann das vorkommen aber nicht bei nem vernünftigen Reifen.


----------



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

hmm....danke erstmal für die tipps, also die reifen sitzen schon richtig in der felge, das problem hab auch auch nur bei 20" größen, bei 24" und 26" hatte ich noch nie das problem.
sind nicht unbedingt billigreifen, bei den Primo the wall hab ich auch das prob, könnte es sein das die felgenflanke im oberen bereich vielleicht leicht wellig läuft?
die reifen eiern eher wie bei nem höhenschlag, auch auf ne neu Felge aufgezogen, zwar da nur minimal aber doch ein wenig..........alles ein wenig strange


----------



## z-martin (28. August 2006)

hatte das problem auch mal mit nem conti explorer.
Trotz mehrfachem abdrücken etc. 
Bin dann einfach mal ne kleine Runde damit gefahren und nach 20km lief er auf einmal "rund"


----------



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

z-martin schrieb:
			
		

> hatte das problem auch mal mit nem conti explorer.
> Trotz mehrfachem abdrücken etc.
> Bin dann einfach mal ne kleine Runde damit gefahren und nach 20km lief er auf einmal "rund"



ja auf die idee bin ich schon mal gekommen, hatte leider nicht soviel erfolg gebracht, wie stark hast du denn den reifen aufgepumpt?  

denk wenn der zuviel druck hat kann er sich nicht richtig setzen und zuwenig ist auch nich gut weil die flanke/felge beschädigt werden kann.....hmmm....


----------



## z-martin (28. August 2006)

Bin den conti mit 3.2 bar gefahren. (ich bin recht schwer, von daher). Die Runde ging ca. 30% über Asphalt, 60% über Schotter und 10% im Wald.


----------



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

hm....ich glaub ich teste es nochmal mit dem fahren aus, hatte mehr druck drauf, was wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf? 

ich hab so um die 70kg


----------



## z-martin (28. August 2006)

gute 90kg. Alles Muskelmasse


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2006)

carpeta schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte es sein das die felgenflanke im oberen bereich vielleicht leicht wellig läuft?...



schau halt mal auf die flanke von aussen und innen wenn kein reifen aufgezogen ist waerend das rad dreht.
sonst liegts an der montage.


----------



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

z-martin schrieb:
			
		

> gute 90kg. Alles Muskelmasse



bei mir auch auf knapp über nem 1,70m verteilt, hehe  ...... 



			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> schau halt mal auf die flanke von aussen und innen wenn kein reifen aufgezogen ist waerend das rad dreht.
> sonst liegts an der montage.



also bei der neuen Felge kann ich´s ausschliessen da die 100% rund läuft, bei den anderen Felgen schau ich mal, is wie schon geschrieben ist es gut möglich das die flanken beschädigt sind, der spezialist der die vorher gefahren ist hatte sehr wenig luft auf den reifen  

besteht die möglichkeit die flanken zu richten wenn die wellig sein sollten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. August 2006)

Nein gibt es nicht. Entweder es legt sich von selbst oder es ist ein Reklamationsfall. 

Hatte ich heute auch hab dem Vertreter den Conti vor die Füße gepfeffert weil es schon der dritte in diesem Montat war


----------



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Nein gibt es nicht. Entweder es legt sich von selbst oder es ist ein Reklamationsfall.
> 
> Hatte ich heute auch hab dem Vertreter den Conti vor die Füße gepfeffert weil es schon der dritte in diesem Montat war



hehe, richtig so....watt soll datt auch  .....


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2006)

man kann kleine schlaege und dellen aus der felge wieder ausbuegeln. mit dieser zange:





geht das evtl. schon.
ist eh die beste die es gibt


----------



## carpeta (28. August 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> man kann kleine schlaege und dellen aus der felge wieder ausbuegeln. mit dieser zange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wenn man zu heavy rangeht kannste die felge in die tonne kloppen  

aber hast schon recht nen bissel watt geht bestimmt je nachdem wie robust die felge ist, ich werd mal schauen ob´s wirklich nur an der felge liegt, was ich aber nich glaub. erstmal dank an alle für die tipps


----------



## Domas (29. August 2006)

ordentlich luft draufknallen und bisl rumspringen, dann ziehen die sich schon


----------



## schoolbusjunky (31. August 2006)

also da gibts sone paste von schwalbe Easy Fit - Montage Fluid heisst das gute stück
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahrrad/zubehoer/montage/
das problemm hatte ich auch aber damit gehts richtig gut
danach einfach dick luft rein und dann sitzen die richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRöch (2. September 2006)

musste miteiern typ, dann geht das alles klar


----------



## carpeta (4. September 2006)

BobRöch schrieb:
			
		

> musste miteiern typ, dann geht das alles klar



sprichst aus erfahrung wie es scheint


----------



## alöx (7. September 2006)

Wenn der Reifen nicht will dann einfach mal das Mopped so richtig ordentlich aufpumpen. Ruhig auch mal bis 2bar über den empfohlenen Luftdruck. Irgendwann beim Pumpen macht es mal laut plopp und die Welt ist schön.

Für evtl auftretende Schäden am Material hafte ich natürlich nicht jedoch ist diese Vorgehensweise bei uns im Laden regelmäßig durchgeführt worden ohne was zu zerstören.

salut


----------

